# What would an upgrade give me?



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi,

I currently have a Velodyne cht-10 in my system which is in my lounge. The room is around 2080feet so a smallish room.

What would a svs pb12 give me that my old sub does not? I can't really have it much louder as I live in a terraced house, so neighbours either side!

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I moved this to the SVS section.

The first thing that would come to mind as far as an improvement would be extension.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for that!

What exactly would that mean to my earholes?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... I was hoping you'd have gotten some other responses on this by now... :dontknow:

With lower extension you will experience some bass that you haven't been experiencing... it won't be giving out of gas.

Is 2080 the cubic feet with no openings into other rooms?


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi Phil:

The CHT-10R is a very good performer down to about 35 Hz, with a flat FR, strong output, and minimal output compression. 

Below 35 Hz, it starts to roll-off, with the response at 20 Hz being about -25 dB relative to the 35 Hz level. 

http://www.avtalk.co.uk/forum/index.php?t=msg&th=13376&start=0&rid=4551&SQ=1166911467

Something like the PB12-NSD will provide similar output/performance at/above 35 Hz, and will also extend flat down to ~20 Hz before rolling off, providing about 2/3 octave deeper extension. In basic terms, you'll hear deeper bass if it's present in the source material. 

If you want to explore this further, please contact the Sales department at the hotlink below. 

Ed
SVS


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok if you had the choice of sb12, pb12 or pb12+2 OR 20-39pc+ for MY room what would you pick and why?????????????


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

PB12-Plus/2... :bigsmile: I'm a little bias, but I do love these subs... they are remarkably amazing!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks sonnie, forgot to say the pb12-plus2 is almost double what I can get the others for, here in u.k. Still think it's worth that???


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

>>>I can't really have it much louder as I live in a terraced house, so neighbours either side!<<<

Hi Phil,

If you are disturbing people around you with the cht10...one of the larger SVS models will only make it worse. In general, the deeper the frequency, the more likely the bass will travel through boundaries(walls, floors, ceilings) too. 

There is no doubt a larger SVS will have the POTENTIAL to outperform your current subwoofer…but if you can never turn it up very loud because of the neighbors…I’m not sure this is a wise upgrade right now?

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for that Tom,

unfortunately I have now sold the cht-10 

Now I don't know what to do!!

aaarrrrrrggghgghggh


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

With your situation, it may be that you go ahead and get you a good SVS sub and simply keep it toned down until you move somewhere you can use it as you wish. Every now and then when the neighbors are not at home, enjoy... :bigsmile:


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Also, if you are trying to minimize potential *issues* with your neighbors...placing a subwoofer as close to your key listening position as possible can help(esp if the subwoofer isn't next to a boundary shared by neighbors).

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, spoke to Ian at av-sales(top bloke) so am off tomorrow for a dual sb12+ session. After showing SWMBO sizes the plus2 was well out, also I wont be able to have my pj screen down enough with the plus2 it would stop it lowering all the way!!!


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

Size can be an important factor. Don't know if you saw my thread about the SB12 v Plus/2, but here's sizes of a few options. As you know you will only get a PC second hand in the UK.










A brace of SB12's web price at AV-Sales is £1300. Considering your point about your neighbours, a single SB12 is probably your best bet considering your room size. The SB12's spec (although I haven't heard one) will be more than adequate for your needs. In fact my PB12 is 325 watts and the SB12Plus is 450 watts. Perhaps that is something to do with the closed design I don't know. But 325 watts would be a bit of an overkill even for your 2000 cu ft room. Also the SB12Plus has a custom room correction capability which may be able to tame any peaks at lower frequencies which may be giving cause for concern with your neighbours.

Fortunately I have plenty of room so a Plus/2, although a monster box, would give me additional headroom.

I recently replaced the old ISD driver in my PB12-ISD for the latest NSD. I doubt if I have watched more than a handful of films on it. It is an improvement on what I had because the latest driver appears more controlled and refined.

The newer front firing PB12-NSD is slightly larger than my PB12-ISD (5" deeper) and as such is tuned lower than my PB12-ISD. As Tom said, the lower the frequency the more it will travel across boundaries.

I was thinking of selling mine in the AVForums classifieds as most people in there know and appreciate the SVS brand. From that I would scrape my pennies together for a Plus/2. Interested in a S/H unit which still has > 1 year warranty remaining and has had a brand new driver of the latest design installed? :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

hmmm, what u after for it though?


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

I have all the original packaging and its of a size and weight which would allow Russell's service to pick up and deliver. I was thinking in the region of £320 incl. of delivery. New driver is hardly run in yet!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Having owned SVS subs (16-46PCi, PB-10, and PB12 Plus/2 (12.3 woofers), I can assure you you will love the bass of these things. Make sure you do a proper set up and stay in contact with SVS, they provide some of the best help in the business. By the way, when you are listening to a movie with great bass and the neighbors ask about that very low rumbling sound they are hearing and feeling, just tell them you heard it too and that you think it must be an earthquake! Dennis


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, in the end a single sb12+ is now sitting in my room, still contemplating another though! they are so small and cute....

Now I have to set it up then I have a bfd sitting in a box.....god help me on that front!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

The Room EQ Wizard can be connected (from your computer's USB port to the BFD) directly. You need to purchase a MIDI to USB connector. I bought an open box cable from Guitar Store for about $20. It is easy to do if you will follow the instructions provided. I have set the BFD manually, and, it is a time consuming task, but, not impossible. If you must do it manually, it is worth it as the results are great. Download the latest version of Room EQ Wizard and set aside a couple of hours-you won't regret it. Dennis


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

really attractive deal!:scared: 
if that's the total cost to TW, I definitely get it immediately!:hail: 



Malice said:


> I have all the original packaging and its of a size and weight which would allow Russell's service to pick up and deliver. I was thinking in the region of £320 incl. of delivery. New driver is hardly run in yet!


----------

